# Grapes, Fruit, special Recipes? What and where to buy?



## Jswo23 (Sep 14, 2016)

Okay my fellow wine enthusiasts, we all know what grapes are best, or Strictly used to make particular types of wines. I want to know what grapes or Fruit (Trying to broaden the thread) you used to make a particular recipe that you love, feel free to leave recipe as well! Give some of the newer winemakers, like myself, an idea where to buy healthy, possibly organic ingredients to make batches up to 7 gallons (not limited, or required). I want to hear Your favorite stories, experiences and trials/errors that you came across while finding your favorite recipe. I Like red wines best, what grape is easily acquired, and produces a good flavor?


----------

